
What are the new trends in recruitment? - lovepreetd
https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-new-trends-in-recruitment/answer/Vinay-Johar-1?share=1
======
nutshell89
The top response's chart where: Quality of Hire [31%--------------] Retention
Rate [23%---------] Time to Hire [21%--------] Cost to Hire [7%----]

are listed as priorities in the 2018 Jobvite recruiter nation survey, would
probably confirm many applicant suspicions regarding certain ailments in the
white collar labor force.

If it is the caste that recruiters are willing to spend unlimited time and
money chasing a limited pool of applicants, there is probably a point in their
career when said applicants become "unemployable" through no fault of their
own. To me it seems like AI recruitment is sort of a destabilizing force in
society.

